# Hi everyone



## whirly007 (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm glad to have found a message forum where I can ask questions and hopefully get some meaningful advice. I'm in dire need of it. Been married to my wife five years (we've been together six years). Have two wonderful kids. I'm glad to have finally found a place where I can be vulnerable and can share my feelings. I hope everyone is open and honest.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

Hi whirly. Have at it. Explain your situation. This group here is terrific at looking at issues in a M. They're keen and helpful. 
Please expect pointed questions to get the center of the issues you post about. They're helpful and brutally honest. Good Luck here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

